# Do rats sleep with their eyes open?



## littlematchstick

This may seem like an odd question but I'm starting to think my rats sleep with their eyes open sometimes. I catch them just laying there, unmoving just staring off into space, and when I move around their cage they don't respond. So I'm just wandering if they're actually asleep. I know some people sleep that way (which is creepy as **** if you ask me..lol). Anyone else's rats do this..or are mine a weird bunch?


----------



## Snippet

A couple of my girls have been known to sleep with their eyes open.


----------



## HuncaMunca

Haha, I've notice this with my rats as well. Maybe it's because they have such poor vision to begin with they can be in a deep sleep and it doesn't bother them. Or they could be in a really spaced out rest. Atleast it's better than people doing as you said, I have a cousin who would sleep with her eyes half open and it would always disturb me to no end!


----------



## lilspaz68

My vet told me that even when rats are anesthetized they sometimes go under with their eyes wide open. I have seen many sleep that way as well.


----------



## Kiko

My rats will do this, it's always a little unnerving. More then once Have I had mini heat attacks because I think they are dead.

The best is bunnies, they have a clear third eyelid so my rabbits will be dead asleep and look totally awake.


----------



## karinulph

Mine sleep with eyes open- though Lex also always sleeps facing me. So it looks like he's always watchin me


----------



## leesanova

They say that the more relaxed you are, the more likely you are to sleep with your eyes open. That's why you have to close someone's eyes when they die, because it actually takes a muscle to close them.

Rats probably do it to look awake to predators. My dog did that once, I went to get her out of her 'room' and she jumped and scared me half to death.  I thought she was just dazing off into outer space, which she does sometimes. 

I've seen my rats do it, but I'm used to it from my guinea pigs. You would actually see the whites of their eyes they had their eyes open so wide while they were sleeping. : A few times I picked them up just to make sure.


----------

